# Adventurous Sex Toys



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

My husband and I have a lot of toys. Dildos, vibrators, c*ck rings of all shapes and sizes, the We Vibe 3, sensitizing and desensitizing (anal) creams..... 

I'm looking for something more adventurous. Any ideas?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

:allhail:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Every try this? Remote control vibrating underwear? 

Amazon.com: Ohmibod Club Vibe 2.oh, Black/hot Pink: Health & Personal Care 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> Every try this? Remote control vibrating underwear?
> 
> Amazon.com: Ohmibod Club Vibe 2.oh, Black/hot Pink: Health & Personal Care
> 
> ...


That would be a great thing for a holiday.. Like thanksgiving around all the family..I'll wear it and he controls the remote!! Oh the seduction that I'd have to hold in. Haha


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Sybian. 

That will rock your world!!!!!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> Sybian.
> 
> That will rock your world!!!!!


That's more of a one woman show. I'm looking for more of a couples toy. But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Ano said:


> My husband and I have a lot of toys. Dildos, vibrators, c*ck rings of all shapes and sizes, the *We Vibe 3*, sensitizing and desensitizing (anal) creams.....
> 
> I'm looking for something more adventurous. Any ideas?


I have been giving some thought to the We Vibe for my wife and me. Does it work and is it worth the price?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you tried sex furniture/swings? Not exactly toys but aids for the bedroom nonetheless.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I have been giving some thought to the We Vibe for my wife and me. Does it work and is it worth the price?


It's a beautiful creation!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I have been giving some thought to the We Vibe for my wife and me. Does it work and is it worth the price?


I have the same question.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Have you tried sex furniture/swings? Not exactly toys but aids for the bedroom nonetheless.


We use pillows as sex furniture.. Which works well for a portion of the cost! Lol 

I thought about a swing..and bed restraints as well. Haven't made the purchase yet but they are on the list. Lol


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Ano said:


> We use pillows as sex furniture.. Which works well for a portion of the cost! Lol
> 
> I thought about a swing..and bed restraints as well. Haven't made the purchase yet but they are on the list. Lol


Just the fact that you even have a list is totally amazing to me! Good for you! ...........and your husband!


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> I have the same question.


I have been asking this question for a while now and I keep getting mixed responses. Most of what I hear on TAM is positive (including Ano) but what I read on other sites/reviews is very mixed....and for the price, I'm not sure I want to tempt it.

Ano, don't want to hijack your thread, but what was so good about the We Vibe?


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Nipple clamps?


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> Every try this? Remote control vibrating underwear?
> 
> Amazon.com: Ohmibod Club Vibe 2.oh, Black/hot Pink: Health & Personal Care
> 
> ...


Me likey! :smthumbup: Tried vibrating underwear before, with disappointing results, but this looks interesting.. Wonder if it's really quiet..

Anyway.. I like the sex furniture idea. Especially the swing.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Wartenburg Wheel


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I have been asking this question for a while now and I keep getting mixed responses. Most of what I hear on TAM is positive (including Ano) but what I read on other sites/reviews is very mixed....and for the price, I'm not sure I want to tempt it.
> 
> Ano, don't want to hijack your thread, but what was so good about the We Vibe?


A) It's hands free. 
B) It stays in place. 
C) It makes grinding while riding it freaking ammaaazzinnggg.. Ahhh
D) Multiple speeds and patterns... My favorite is the one that goes and then pauses on and off.. Such a tease!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> Nipple clamps?


Eeek! Ouch? Lol


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

east2west said:


> Wartenburg Wheel


I had to Google this and OH MY GOD!


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Ano said:


> A) It's hands free.
> B) It stays in place.
> C) It makes grinding while riding it freaking ammaaazzinnggg.. Ahhh
> D) Multiple speeds and patterns... My favorite is the one that goes and then pauses on and off.. Such a tease!


SOLD!! I guess its time to break out the credit card.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> SOLD!! I guess its time to break out the credit card.


You won't regret it!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

wiigirl said:


> Every try this? Remote control vibrating underwear?
> 
> Amazon.com: Ohmibod Club Vibe 2.oh, Black/hot Pink: Health & Personal Care
> 
> ...


YES YES YES!! I got that for my GF and holy S*ITSNACKS do we love it. From being at restaurants to seeing a show or having a get together with friends or just being naughty....of course I have the remote with me at all times hehehe. 
We bring it with us when traveling too. Had it in her bag and TSA didn't really know what it was and didn't bother checking. HAd her go into the plane restroom to put it on...of course I had the remote. :smthumbup:


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

How about a massage table? I recently bought one, and it can do wonders to spice up your love life. They fold up so they can slide under a bed or into a closet, and either spouse can enjoy massages or just use it for more creative sexual positions.

Being able to stand over your partner makes manual stimulation, and sex toys asume a whole new dimension in accessability.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Zatol Ugot?; said:


> SOLD!! I guess its time to break out the credit card.


I didn't like it at first. It didn't stay in place or hit the right spot on the clit. But then I read somewhere that a couple used it for double penetration. Ah yes - our money was not wasted!


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Ano said:


> You won't regret it!


I just bought one...the wife surprisingly agreed to get one.

So, is it possible for men to use one of those for the prostate?
Found the answer...
"and if someone with a prostate wears it anally, they can get stimulation of both the perineum and the prostate while getting anal penetration."


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

You can't get more 'couples toy' than a FeelDoe. My wife is hesitant for me to buy it but has recently been ok with anal play and more on me. So the next step isn't far behind.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

We have a few dildos and vibrators that sneak into our intimacy like 2 or 3 times a year !! I'd love to have them more often but it really depends on the Mrs mood. 

If she's feeling extra ,extra naughty then that's when i know i can take these out and she's all smiiiiiile and so am i =)


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

We tried the We-Vibe 3 over the weekend and the wife says it is way too intense. The motor is just too powerful and she needs something much more subtle, not so much buzzing. There is no way she can get in the mood with something like that. She did say that maybe we can try again, but not utilize it until she gets a bit excited and aroused first.
If that doesn't work, looks like I have a new toy for my prostate.

Anyone know of a toy I can get her that has way less motor power? Something quiet and barely buzzing?


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

IndyTM,

The Macho Stallion Erection Keeper.

http://www.adameve.com/adult-sex-toys/****-rings/sp-macho-stallion-erection-keeper-36126.aspx

Nice little c*ckring. Tried it for the first time a few weeks ago. Wife said it was money well spent. My orgasm wasn't quite as intense wearing it, but the things that my wife was saying while having her orgasm was well worth it.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

ARF said:


> IndyTM,
> 
> The Macho Stallion Erection Keeper.
> 
> ...


In case the link doesn't work, search it on Adam and Eve dot com.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Ano said:


> A) It's hands free.
> B) It stays in place.
> C) It makes grinding while riding it freaking ammaaazzinnggg.. Ahhh
> D) Multiple speeds and patterns... My favorite is the one that goes and then pauses on and off.. Such a tease!


My wife and I didn't have the same experience with the We Vibe, it didn't stay in place for my wife. I enjoyed it but she didn't. Do you use it when you're on top or he is? Sorry if the question is too personal, but given the topic I hope its not.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Happily Married Guy said:


> My wife and I didn't have the same experience with the We Vibe, it didn't stay in place for my wife. I enjoyed it but she didn't. Do you use it when you're on top or he is? Sorry if the question is too personal, but given the topic I hope its not.


Both! But I like it better when he's on top.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Ano said:


> Both! But I like it better when he's on top.


Well I guess we'll need to give it a few more tries...:smthumbup:


----------

